# Integrated Engineering Black Friday Sale 2013!



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

The entire team of Integrated Engineering Inc. would like to thank everyone for your support and orders over the last year. This year for Black Friday we have put together another sale, our largest ever! Beginning midnight (mountain time), November 29th 2013 and ending December 2nd 2013 many Integrated Engineering specialty items marked at there highest ever discounts, and for the first time ever we will be offering discount hardware packages! Read below to see all of our items and packages that will be going for sale only on www.performancebyie.com!









Receive a FREE Integrated Engineering engine poster with every order placed on Black Friday November 29th, 2013_ (while supplies last) _









*Black Friday Discount Hardware Packages*
For the first time ever, Integrated Engineering is offering these large discounts on IE hardware items. Put together as packages, you will be able to purchase many items for your build at once and save huge chunks of cash. This is the only time of the year these items will be available at these prices.

*Audi 2.7T v6 "The Turkey Dinner" - 1892.00*
_SAVE 333.00_
*Includes:*
IE 2.7T 154X21 H beam connecting rods
Calico coated 2.7T rod bearings
IE 2.7T valve spring & retainer kit









*Valvetrain Packages*
Increase your RPM range with confidence with our black friday valve train packages. Each engine includes the highest performing IE valve spring & retainer kit available for the VW/Audi engines coupled with your choice of Supertech or Ferrea valves.

*Audi 2.7T valvetrain package - Starting at 1388.72*
_SAVE 186.00_
*Includes:*
IE 2.7T valve spring & retainer kit
Choice of Ferrea or Supertech valves









Billet Packages*
*Increase performance and add a little bling to your engine bay with these discounted billet packages.

*Audi 2.7T V6 coil pack adapter kit - 495.00*
_SAVE 71.00_
*Includes:*
IE 2.7T billet coil pack adapters
IE 2.7T coil pack conversion & ICM delete harness
OE FSI coil packs (6)

*Black Friday Sale Items*
Individual IE performance items all over our website have received huge discounts, take advantage as these prices will not come around again!









*10% OFF All Integrated Engineering Valvetrain (Spring & Retainer Kits, Valve Guides, Valve Seats, Valve Seals, Adjustable Cam Gears)*
All Integrated Engineering valvetrain components are discounted 10%. All components are engine specific designed and engineered for the highest performance and reliability available for VW/Audi engines. Rev high, rev happy!









*20% OFF All Integrated Engineering Billet Accessories*
All Integrated Engineering billet accessories have been discounted 20% while supplies last!









*50.00 OFF All Integrated Engineering Billet Catch Cans*
Integrated Engineering universal catch cans are designed to keep your engine, PCV, intake, and vacuum system clean and running strong. Available in both recirculating or vent to atmosphere configurations and complete with your choice of mounting bracket to fit any car!










*5% OFF Integrated Engineering Race Engines CNC Ported Cylinder Heads*
The highest performing, flowing, and developed VW/Audi cylinder heads on the market now available at a never before discount price. Take your build to the next level only available from Integrated Engineering Race Engines CNC ported cylinder heads.









*10% OFF Integrated Engineering Surge Tanks*
The incredibly popular universal IE surge tanks for Bosch 044 fuel pump(s) will power up to 600BHP (single tank) or 1200HP (dual tank) while ensuring fuel supply is kept to the rail even during strong g force that could normally pull fuel away from the pump.









*150.00 OFF AP Racing Big Brake Kits*
Integrated Engineering is proud to carry big brake kits from esteemed AP Racing. With 4 or 6-piston calipers and weight reducing 2-piece rotors, these brakes offer incredible stopping power at a reasonable cost. Use coupon code *BRAKEDOWN* at checkout to receive 150.00 off all AP Racing BBK!









*Extreme Deals On Mystery Items Up To 50% OFF!*
We have given many items on our website our biggest discounts yet, up to 50% off! These are only available while supplies last so browse our entire website to make sure you are not missing out on these mystery items!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Manufactured out of the best spring wire in the world coupled with in-house machined titanium retainers, Integrated Engineering Valve Spring & Retainer Kits are the best matched, most tested parts on the market ensuring that your engine runs at maximum performance and reliability. 
IE valve spring & retainer kits are available in discount hardware & valve train kits or separately for huge savings during our big Black Friday Sale this weekend! Take advantage, and rev high, rev happy!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

It's time!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the orders today everyone! Sale continues through Cyber Monday!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

It's Cyber Monday! This is the last day of our once a year big Black Friday sale. All sale prices are good through midnight tonight (US Mountain time) and we have extended free posters through today! :thumbup:

Thanks again for all the orders, this has been a huge weekend. All in-stock orders placed over the weekend and today are currently being packed and ready to ship!


----------

